
Ask HN: Learning Finance App - thomasconner
Hey! I wanted to ask HN and get feedback about an idea of mine. I have been looking for a finance app that aggregates all my financial information across multiple accounts in one place. This application would then allow me to view transactions and set a budget for each month. On top of the basics it could also learn about your financial standing and suggest investments opportunities. It could also let you adjust things that could happen in the future to give you a theoretical view of what your finances might look like years from now based on small changes you make today.<p>Right now I use a spreadsheet to do all of this but I feel that other people would love to have an application like this. What do you think?
======
PaulHoule
Mint?

